# Small layout combining Standard Gauge and O Gauge



## Sause (Dec 5, 2014)

I am rebuilding my grandfathers train (American Flyer from 1930's) as well as my fathers (Lionel from late 40's early 50's) which are two different gauges for my son and I to use. Does anyone have some good examples of a nice layout? I don't want it to take over my basement (wife and daughter would not be nice to me if that happened). I would like to make it collapsible into a wall, think Murphy bed was my idea. I just picked up the last of the track from my brother so parts will not be an issue. So feel free to suggest things with 45 or 90 degree crossings. 

Thank you for any and all suggestions. 

So far I have found a lot of useful links to research and find parts for old trains so thank you all!

Jim


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The world's your oyster, as they say. Lots of possibilities. This site has several "canned" layouts, including small size ones. The organization of the site (pages, menus) is a bit confusing, but the content is good:

http://www.thortrains.net/

You say you have standard gauge and O. The post-war Lionel would surely be O (not Standard), so does that mean you have Flyer standard gauge ??? Not all that common. Sounds like a real treasure on hand!

TJ


----------



## Sause (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes I have a AF standard gauge prewar, and an Lionel O post war. 

I will have to check out that site. 

Thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Post some pics!!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

How big of an area do you have? I thought about a fold up layout, but opted for a table instead. I wish I would have made an around the basement layout instead. Would something like that work? The problem with the folding layout for me was I got hooked on all the cool old school accessories. They take up some room and would be impractical to fold up. Some here made layouts attached to the ceiling, lowered by a winch. If you got some height might be an idea!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm having trouble visualizing a "small" layout that incorporates both STD gauge and O gauge!


----------



## Sause (Dec 5, 2014)

I saw some of the layouts that raise to ceiling. Although very interesting just doesn't work for my home. It looks like I will have to increase the size area. But not giving up just yet. Have been looking at layout software to assist. 

Here are some photos of my standard gauge. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/clh1tfb4tkqgpsy/AAAJjeyJoi2FOEVnsav_Bcsna?dl=0

(Looking for the triangle valve gear for the left but other than that have found all other parts. )


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful looking loco! As an O guy, I've always admired the more pleasing drive wheel proportions of the old Standard Gauge steamers. In short ... I'm jealous!

TJ


----------



## Sause (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks! It's my grandfathers and now my son gets to play with his gear grandfathers train.


----------

